# Surefire E1-E



## KeeperSD (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok I know there are a lot of Surefire fans and fanatics on here so here is your chance. I do not own a SF and didn't actually think i ever would but lately I have been eyeballing the E1-E. The size and just the overall looks are great and with a lumens factory LA to allow for use with a rechargeable cell it is certainly viable for me. 

I know they have just released the LED series but i don't really want a LED as i have other small lights that are already LED and don't really need long run time. The light isn't really being bought for any set purpose, just like the look and will use it for a general purpose light. I want it small enough to EDC if i choose yet bright enough to be useful. I already have a LOD-CE which i EDC and want it brighter than that. 

So persuade me or discourage me on spending my hard earned cash on the E1-E or if someone can suggest something in the same price bracket and size I am all ears 

PS I did try to search the incan threads for a similar thread but the search doesn't seem to be working, if there is such a thread the mods can merge this with it.


----------



## lebox97 (Sep 27, 2007)

I just bought one and also bought the LF 90 lumen lamp for it...

I havn't got them yet - so can't tell you anything other than I also got them for no particular reason - just for fun of it...

most of my lights are LED - but, have been getting turned off LED lately due to the 4 or more modes of operation on the high watt/100+ lumen LED EDC lights... 
If I get a multi mode light - I prefer a clickie and 2 simple modes - HIGH and LOW.


----------



## tazambo (Sep 27, 2007)

My advice is to be careful....
Get your first Surefire, and I doubt it will be your last.

Regards
Dave


----------



## mdhammack (Sep 27, 2007)

tazambo said:


> My advice is to be careful....
> Get your first Surefire, and I doubt it will be your last.
> 
> Regards
> Dave


 

I know that's right!! I have a 6p in black, a 6p in silver, a 9p in black, turbo head conversion for those also, a 9an in hard anodized, a M6 in hard anodized, and my little throw down is a G2 nitrolon yellow.....my next up is a Boxer HID, the AE powerlight just isn't enough lol


----------



## BSBG (Sep 27, 2007)

The E1E is a nifty little light. Not overwhelmingly bright in stock form, but the LF EO1R is very respectable.

It is small, almost too small in my hands, but it fits into a crowded pocket quite easily.

The E2E is probably a better overall choice, but as most around here will agree, the best option is to get both :devil:


----------



## lightemup (Sep 27, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 28, 2007)

Get one + all those LF bulbs for it. You'll thank us later...


----------



## KeeperSD (Sep 28, 2007)

I would agree that the E2 is probably a better all round light especially taking into account the extra runtime, output etc and I considered it in both forms but i already have 3 lights that are a two cell configuration so i want to look at something smaller, hence the E1. Great pic by the way, the more i see it the more i think it would look good in my collection. 

Outdoors fanatic, i definately would look at the LF lamps, probably get one of both, but was looking at the HO version in particualr to still have a little bit of runtime.


----------



## kelmo (Sep 28, 2007)

The E1e is a great pocket light. The stock beam is very useful. Perfect for navigating a dark house or path. With a full SC3 your set for a long weekend. 

BSBG, black is always in style. Very nice collection.


----------



## Dinan (Sep 28, 2007)

BSBG said:


> The E1E is a nifty little light. Not overwhelmingly bright in stock form, but the LF EO1R is very respectable.
> 
> It is small, almost too small in my hands, but it fits into a crowded pocket quite easily.
> 
> The E2E is probably a better overall choice, but as most around here will agree, the best option is to get both :devil:


Beautiful picture. Great photography, great subject! I have the E2D and black E1E as well, but I'm missing a black E2E so I usually lego my E1E head with my E2D bulb and stick it on the E2D body if I'm in a less aggressive mood


----------



## JNewell (Sep 28, 2007)

Have one, like it a lot (though it's currently topped with a KL1 - actually that flexibility is part of what's great about the E-series lights). Get the LF lamp assembly - the beam is much whiter and more even.


----------



## carrot (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm thinking an E1e with a 3.7v LF lamp and RCR123's would make for a nice little EDC.


----------



## 22hornet (Sep 28, 2007)

Hello,

The E1E is indeed very cute. You will be happy with it and I am sure it will not let you down. 
It might be an idea to get an E1E plus a KL4 head.

At least, that's what I still want to get .

Kind regards,
Joris


----------



## labrat (Sep 28, 2007)

An E1L or E1e, with an E2C-adapter and a C2/C3-bezel, and you can use the Lumens Factory D26-lamp-assemblies.
Like the EO-4, and a RCR123-cell, gives you 190 Lumens!
Small, fat and sucks on runtime!


----------



## brunt_sp (Sep 28, 2007)

Labrat. Where did you get that E-C adapter ?
Edit. Oops I've just seen it on Lighthound. But it's not available in black.


----------



## labrat (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry, the photo is a little dark, but the E2C-adapter is HA natural color.
Though a bit shinier and "golden" in tint than the Surefire HA natural-color.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 28, 2007)

carrot said:


> I'm thinking an E1e with a 3.7v LF lamp and RCR123's would make for a nice little EDC.


That's what I use. It's my favorite EDC kit for the backwoods. I'll post some pics later...


----------



## sysadmn (Sep 28, 2007)

I use the stock E1e, and grab a "big" light when I go outdoors.



KeeperSD said:


> So persuade me or discourage me on spending my hard earned cash on the E1-E or if someone can suggest something in the same price bracket and size I am all ears



There is not a lot in this size at any price bracket  Offhand, Pelican (M1?), PentagonLights, Streamlight (Twintask 1L) and Ultrafire (WF-501A, WF-502A) make 1xCR123a incandescents. The Streamlight is interesting for having a 3x5mm led mode. As far as practicality - 1xCR123a LED lights are so good it's tough to justify buying a 3V incandescent. It's almost the same situation at 6V, but at 9V, incandescents really shine. Er, no pun intended.


----------



## Russianesq (Sep 29, 2007)

labrat said:


> An E1L or E1e, with an E2C-adapter and a C2/C3-bezel, and you can use the Lumens Factory D26-lamp-assemblies.
> Like the EO-4, and a RCR123-cell, gives you 190 Lumens!
> Small, fat and sucks on runtime!


 
Highly recomend this simple "mod". With the E2E, the light is very balanced in the hand.


----------



## jlomein (Sep 29, 2007)

I think you will enjoy the E1e with a Lumen Factory EO-E1R lamp. The spill beam is incredibly wide (wider than anything I have, including the Surefire L4), and you will get a nice bright spot in the middle.

Once you start to get bored of it I really recommend either a KL4 or KL1 head (from the LED models L4 or E1L respectively). I really think you will enjoy those more in terms of output, colour rendition, and runtime.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 29, 2007)

The EO-E1R lamp ruined my reflector. Maybe I ran it too long, but the reflector is completely fogged up. I will probably buy a KL1 head or maybe do a setup like the picture above.


----------



## blinder switch (Sep 29, 2007)

I like my E1e very much. It's able to fit just about anywhere for carry because it is so tiny, yet it kicks out enough light to walk in total darkness. I also love my E2D too.

*My 1st post! *


----------



## lightemup (Sep 29, 2007)

:welcome: blinder_switch looks like you are already off to a good start 

Maybe I should try one of the LF e1e lamps, i'm just a bit hesitant to throw an aftermarket bulb in it because I don't know about its reliability / durability.


----------



## KeeperSD (Sep 30, 2007)

Lightemup if my EO9 is anything to go by the LF lamp for the E1 should be both reliable and durable. The EO9 is all i use at work. It will pay for itself being able to use a rechargeable, especially in this country.

nice collection you have there blinder switch, including the m4(???) in the background, looks like you have found the right place with your SF collection. 

While i know the LED and LED conversion is a better option in relation to runtime, half the reason i was looking at the E1-E is because it has the option to come in incan, so i think i will keep in that form


----------



## blinder switch (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the comments and nice welcome Lightemup and KeeperSD!

I'm a team member of ar15.com, and in their little lights and lasers section, there is usually someone that lets others know about this web site. So I decided to join on up, and learn more, because there is a bunch of information here.

Oh yeah KeeperSD, that is one of my two M4's, and thanks again for the compliment.
I actually use 2 9P's with a 3 watt LED cree drop in module in each rifle, even though I tested the P90 and P91 bulbs while firing and they held up. I do believe it also has helped with above average light (offset) mounts. If you want to see that whole page, it's at my web site url www.50magnum.com/surefire.htm.

Again, nice to meet you both, and from the great Country of Australia.


----------



## rtt (Sep 30, 2007)

labrat said:


> An E1L or E1e, with an E2C-adapter and a C2/C3-bezel, and you can use the Lumens Factory D26-lamp-assemblies.
> Like the EO-4, and a RCR123-cell, gives you 190 Lumens!
> Small, fat and sucks on runtime!


 
labrat, love the way it looks! How long is the run time?


----------



## labrat (Sep 30, 2007)

Not impressive!
Less than 25 minutes, for sure, I just have not timed it.
But I now have the Wolf-Eyes HO 3,7v-6.0v LED lamp-assembly instead, and this one gives both impressive and non-fading light output as well as longer run-time.
Still running high after more than 30 minutes of use, maybe should take time and measure the run-time some day!


----------



## labrat (Sep 30, 2007)

And yes, with the E2-body it is very balanced:




using 2 x RCR123 and a Lumens Factory HO-9 it gives a nice output and decent runtime, and fits in a MiniMag AA holster too:




(the short one is the one with the Wolf-Eyes now, and a two-stage tail-cap.)


----------



## KeeperSD (Sep 30, 2007)

labrat said:


> Not impressive!
> Less than 25 minutes, for sure, I just have not timed it.
> But I now have the Wolf-Eyes HO 3,7v-6.0v LED lamp-assembly instead, and this one gives both impressive and non-fading light output as well as longer run-time.
> Still running high after more than 30 minutes of use, maybe should take time and measure the run-time some day!


That is very interesting, i didn't think of the cree drop ins, would be quite impressive. Can you give a link to the converter/head. I had a look on Lighthound but couldn't see it there


----------



## labrat (Oct 1, 2007)

I got mine from Pacific Tactical Solutions, you should read this thread about the LED lamp-assembly and ordering/discount there:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/167091

There are various D26 LED lamp-assemblies available, from Deal Extreme, Lighthound, and Malkoff.
Various specs too, not all runs on 3.7 Volts/one RCR123.
Just do a search about these here on the forums, there where a lot of threads running about them not so long ago.


----------



## TKC (Oct 1, 2007)

*I very much like the SF E1e!! I own 5 of the little guys!*


----------



## KeeperSD (Oct 1, 2007)

labrat said:


> I got mine from Pacific Tactical Solutions, you should read this thread about the LED lamp-assembly and ordering/discount there:
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/167091
> 
> ...


Thanks but am all over the drop ins, i was meaning the link for the E2C-adapter and a C2/C3-bezel that was mentioned.


----------



## kelmo (Oct 1, 2007)

This thread has gotten me to put my E1e back into circulation. I put my beat up bezel back on it as well as one of the McClickie switches Lighthound is selling. The McClickie is silver (its $10 off because to the light anodizing color) and covered the gap it leaves between the body and the tailcap with a GITD O-ring. Its now my tooling around the house light. 

kelmo


----------



## labrat (Oct 1, 2007)

KeeperSD said:


> Thanks but am all over the drop ins, i was meaning the link for the E2C-adapter and a C2/C3-bezel that was mentioned.



Sorry, I misunderstod!
The E2C-adapter is here:
http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1056
Lighthound seems to still have them in stock!
The C2/C3-bezel I got from users here in CPF, both from bezels offered and searching myself in B/S/T-forum.
You can also get one from Lighthound:
http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1204
In black, if you don't care about the color and don't mind the aggressive look! Or this one:
http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2894
Both in stock at Lighthound.


----------



## labrat (Oct 1, 2007)

The C2-bezel, E2C-adapter, 1x123-body and McTc-tail have added some size to get more output from the original E1.
Here is the E1 Executive with a new body, together with the new light on "steroids":



The small one is with me in my pocket more often than the bigger one!
Even with a standard MN01-lamp and a primary cell, the output is mostly sufficient for most needs that comes up during the day!


----------



## webster223 (Oct 1, 2007)

The light I am most attached to is my E1E in stock configuration. I have lights that are both brighter and smaller; and I have lights that more useful overall. Still, I really like the feel of the E1E; and its moderate brightness and mellow incandescent tint are nice for occasions when I don't want to light up the whole neighborhood, such as checking to see if the kids are asleep, walking the dog, or finding my slippers in the dark. 

Webster223


----------



## BSCOTT1504 (Oct 1, 2007)

carrot said:


> I'm thinking an E1e with a 3.7v LF lamp and RCR123's would make for a nice little EDC.


 
I have that same setup Carrot and you are right...It does make a great little EDC.


----------



## KeeperSD (Feb 14, 2008)

I am going to drag this thread back to the top

I finally got one of these today. My first Surefire purchase (thanks to Lightemup) is this little light. It is another light that i opened the package and was suprised at how small it really was. This is a light that i could definately EDC, the clip is great, i thought it would get in the way. 

My first impressions of the beam, while it was still daylight, was that it was so so, I didn't think it was bright enough. I used it once it became dark to take the bin out and realised that outside this light is great for a back up EDC light, while i would like it a little brighter, the factory beam is certainly useable and could remain if necessary. I have also got onto GlenC and ordered a E1-E1R for it. I am certainly happy with this little light.


----------



## 78CJ5 (Feb 14, 2008)

The E1E is a great light! I like the fact it fits nicely on a baseball cap. I don't always like carrying a headlamp.


----------



## Beastmaster (Feb 14, 2008)

It's a GREAT light. And if you want really small - take a Vital Gear 1x123 body, a E series bezel, and a Lumens Factory rechargeable bulb with an AW battery. That's small.

-Steve


----------



## piney12 (Feb 14, 2008)

The E1E is my EDC light with a LF HO bulb.

I sometimes carry it with an L1 Cree head for
long run times. The L1Cree will run in direct drive
on the E1E body.

I'm looking forward, though, to the Koala/Yclo EMT-F1
(led micro tower flood) that should arrive in March.

Joe


----------



## chuck4570 (Feb 14, 2008)

I think these little lights are great, I have 5 of them, and I also picked up 2 KL1 heads for them. Don't disregard the 15 lumen MN01 LA, it's more light than what the number says, and just remember it will always get you to a brighter one. I didn't like the KL1 heads so I returned them to stock incans, and the one I EDC, I picked up a Aleph 1CR2 body for it and made it smaller.

Chuck


----------



## alanagnostic (Feb 14, 2008)

I like my little E1E but I find I don't use it very much. It's definitely small enough to carry anywhere, but it's too small for my hand. Still, I don't plan to get rid of it and I'm sure it'll last for a long, long time.


----------



## Taboot (Feb 14, 2008)

FWIW, I just got an E*2*E (first Al SF for me). It is really awesome. I finally "get it" regarding Surefires. The quality (other than below), fit and finish are perfect, as is the beam.

I'm a little disappointed though, as the day after I bought it, I unscrewed the tail and a plastic bit broke and the spring flew out. The clickie no longer works.. :shakehead Brand new light, too.

Oh well.


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Feb 15, 2008)

I have the E1E with the LF EO 90 lumen bulb. Probably the smallest, brightest incan package you can get.


----------



## KeeperSD (Feb 15, 2008)

Here are some pictures of my new purchase, i ordered the LF LA from GlenC today so should have some more fun in the near future. I have to say again that I am very surprised at how small this light really is. Sure it isnt a AAA light, but to fit a CR123 in it, it is impressive.


----------



## KeyGrip (Feb 15, 2008)

Taboot said:


> I'm a little disappointed though, as the day after I bought it, I unscrewed the tail and a plastic bit broke and the spring flew out. The clickie no longer works.. :shakehead Brand new light, too.



Call SureFire and they'll send you a replacement no questions asked.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 15, 2008)

light_emitting_dude said:


> I have the E1E with the LF EO 90 lumen bulb. Probably the smallest, brightest incan package you can get.


+1

That always puts a smile on my face when I fire it up! What a gorgeous little thing with a lot of output for its size.


----------



## knightrider (Feb 15, 2008)

Just got an E1E also. Arrived yesterday. Got it because I heard they were being discontinued and I always wanted one. It is very small. The light level is very usable. Mine came with the older clicky that has more metal inside it. Feels better than the newer clickies they are using now.

I have also one of the new E1L cree single stage. It's nice but I have some issues with it. It feels unbalanced - top heavy. When you have it clipped in your pocket it wants to fall out. The E1E has none of these problems, is smaller and lighter. The E1E carries a lot better than the E1L does, this was a very cool surprise to me.

Glad I got one now!


----------



## FlashInThePan (Feb 15, 2008)

Completely agreed. The E1e + LumensFactory E0-9 combination is utterly fantastic - the output of a stock E2e in a package the size of an E1e. The LF bulb has given my E1e new life, and made it a very easy, unobtrusive, and functional light to carry. You won't regret it!

- FITP



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> +1
> 
> That always puts a smile on my face when I fire it up! What a gorgeous little thing with a lot of output for its size.


----------



## lightemup (Feb 16, 2008)

Bye Bye little fella, glad you went to a good home  :thumbsup: - Great Pics!


----------



## Robocop (Feb 18, 2008)

Knightrider where did you hear the E1E is being discontinued? I simply love the one I have and would hate to see these go. Has anyone else heard this and if it is true would anything in incandescent be taking its place? It is very hard to find a good single 123 incandescent these days and the E1E seems to be the best I have found....especially with the LF lamps.

If this is true I will surely have to buy a few more before they are gone.


----------



## Illum (Feb 18, 2008)

if your used to the footprint of the L0D-CE you might find the E1E to be rather stubby.

If runtime isn't the concern, the 90 lumen LF Lamp + 1x RCR123A sounds good. My incoming 90 Lumen LF is going in the L4 body and running 17670s for runtime 



:huhersonally I'm a fan of TW4 [E1E + KL4 + RCR123A]:huh:

Robocop, theres several rumors around of E1E/L4..etc getting discontinued because of the complete absence of these models in the new 2008 catalog. [recall that past catalogs list out all the previous models even if the new models are the only ones with the spec/style elaborated]. 
In my opinion, the E1E is NOT discontinued UNTIL Size15s SAID SO!


----------



## JNewell (Feb 18, 2008)

According to a couple of high volume dealers the E1e is not scheduled for elimination at this time. Where did you hear this?



knightrider said:


> Just got an E1E also. Arrived yesterday. Got it because I heard they were being discontinued and I always wanted one. It is very small. The light level is very usable. Mine came with the older clicky that has more metal inside it. Feels better than the newer clickies they are using now.
> 
> I have also one of the new E1L cree single stage. It's nice but I have some issues with it. It feels unbalanced - top heavy. When you have it clipped in your pocket it wants to fall out. The E1E has none of these problems, is smaller and lighter. The E1E carries a lot better than the E1L does, this was a very cool surprise to me.
> 
> Glad I got one now!


----------



## knightrider (Feb 18, 2008)

Well I too hope it's not discontinued but was under the impression it was...
It would be nice to still have it around. I like having a small and well built incandescent besides the Solitare. I guess until the official word has gone out it's still here.


----------



## cue003 (Feb 18, 2008)

Can someone post some comparo beamshot pics of the stock E1E bulb setup vs. the LF setup mentioned. I believe it is the HO-E1A (40 lumen CR123). i also see mention of a EO-E1R (90 lumen R123) lamp in the E1E.

It will be very helpful. I just ordered up a E1E and need to figure out which drop in to get for it. 

also just read about the Kaola guy and the drop in he is producing. so many choices. I don't need them all. I just need the best "all-around".

Curtis


----------



## Illum (Feb 19, 2008)

I have both, but I don't have two lights I can compare at the same time.


----------



## Illum (Feb 19, 2008)

:huh2:


----------



## ugrey (Feb 19, 2008)

The E1e is not in the new SF catalog.


----------



## cue003 (Feb 19, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## schiesz (Feb 19, 2008)

Just because its not in the newest catalog doesn't mean its discontinued. I'm not worried, I have plenty of E1e's here now anyway...

schiesz


----------



## KeeperSD (Feb 19, 2008)

cue003 said:


> Can someone post some comparo beamshot pics of the stock E1E bulb setup vs. the LF setup mentioned. I believe it is the HO-E1A (40 lumen CR123). i also see mention of a EO-E1R (90 lumen R123) lamp in the E1E.
> 
> It will be very helpful. I just ordered up a E1E and need to figure out which drop in to get for it.
> 
> ...


Once i get my EO-E1R i will take some pics compared to the standard LA. I also looked into Koala's LED set up but it was a little expensive for me at this stage.


----------



## schiesz (Feb 19, 2008)

I'll take a few pics tonight comparing the MN01, HO-E1R, and EM-T F1.

schiesz


----------



## schiesz (Feb 19, 2008)

Ok, here they are. I kept the same settings on my camera so you could tell the difference in the spill put out by the different modules.

MN01 vs E-MT F1




MN01 vs HO-E1R




E-MT F1 vs HO-E1R





Where the E-MT F1 really shines is on all of the spill it puts out there. The E-MT F1 is running on a primary. Its brighter on a rechargable.

schiesz


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 19, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> +1 :thanks:
> I don't see a difference between the 50 lumen lamp and the 90 lumen lamp by eye:candle:
> I have both, but I don't have two lights I can compare at the same time.


Are you serious? I use both lamps on a regular basis and I see an screaming difference between both. Have you inspected your EO-1R closely for any signs of blackening?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 19, 2008)

KeeperSD said:


> Once i get my EO-E1R i will take some pics compared to the standard LA. I also looked into Koala's LED set up but it was a little expensive for me at this stage.


The difference between the MN01 and the EO-E1R is ridiculous! The later is actually in the P60 output class. Even the HO-E1A is much brighter than the stock lamp.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 19, 2008)

cue003 said:


> Can someone post some comparo beamshot pics of the stock E1E bulb setup vs. the LF setup mentioned. I believe it is the HO-E1A (40 lumen CR123). i also see mention of a EO-E1R (90 lumen R123) lamp in the E1E.
> 
> It will be very helpful. I just ordered up a E1E and need to figure out which drop in to get for it.
> 
> ...


Well, if you like to stick with primaries, then the HO-E1A is an excellent upgrade for your E1e. It has more output (alot more), higher temperature color (whiter) without sacrificing a lot of runtime. Lumens Factory did one heck of a job on their E Series.


----------



## cue003 (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures and the feedback. The pictures helped considerably. The next question I now have is where is the best place to source the HO-E1A and EO-E1R?

I got an E1E en route to me now so just need to get the other components.
Thanks.


----------



## Beastmaster (Feb 19, 2008)

cue003 said:


> Can someone post some comparo beamshot pics of the stock E1E bulb setup vs. the LF setup mentioned. I believe it is the HO-E1A (40 lumen CR123). i also see mention of a EO-E1R (90 lumen R123) lamp in the E1E.
> 
> It will be very helpful. I just ordered up a E1E and need to figure out which drop in to get for it.
> 
> ...



For what you're asking for - you're likely going to only get white wall shots.

The stock SF E1e bulb is 15 lumens out the lens. The E1R is going to give anywhere from 50 to 60 lumens out the lens. There's no contest.

I couldn't do my backyard alleyway shot with the stock SF bulb. Ambient street lighting would outdo the stock bulb, for example. 

-Steve


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 20, 2008)

cue003 said:


> Thanks for the pictures and the feedback. The pictures helped considerably. The next question I now have is where is the best place to source the HO-E1A and EO-E1R?
> 
> I got an E1E en route to me now so just need to get the other components.
> Thanks.


You can order directly from LF: www.lumensfactory.com Their shipping costs are very cheap. Lighthound also carries them. If you are going to use the EO-E1R, then you must use the AW hi-current RCR123 3.7V Li-Ion battery, because it's the only RCR123 capable of firing up this lamp safely.


----------



## KeyGrip (Feb 20, 2008)

That hotspot is huge! Thanks for the comparisons, this clears some things up.


----------



## Chrontius (Feb 20, 2008)

labrat said:


> The C2-bezel, E2C-adapter, 1x123-body and McTc-tail have added some size to get more output from the original E1.
> Here is the E1 Executive with a new body, together with the new light on "steroids":
> 
> 
> ...



So... that light on the bottom. Are there _any_ original Surefire parts on it? I see ... an aftermarket bezel, a bezel adapter, an aftermarket body, and an aftermarket tailcap, and I presume an aftermarket bulb.

What has science done?


----------



## KeyGrip (Feb 20, 2008)

That's a SureFire bezel, probably from a C2 or C3. Also, the body looks like an early E1 "gunmetal grey" body.


----------



## Chrontius (Feb 21, 2008)

The bright coppery parts?


----------



## schiesz (Feb 21, 2008)

They just look that way in the picture. They are HA natural (greensh color, like the E1e body above it). The tailcap is a McClicky, the bezel is a Surefire C2/C3 (don't know the part number).

schiesz


----------



## knightrider (Feb 21, 2008)

Just got 3 of the HO-E1A bulbs that run on primaries. These lamps trounce the MN01 in whiteness and beam quality. It really impresses me. I think the 3.7 50 lumen one is next and also the 3.7 90 lumen. This E1E sure rocks! I wish I would have gotten one much, much sooner.


----------



## Illum (Feb 23, 2008)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Are you serious? I use both lamps on a regular basis and I see an screaming difference between both. Have you inspected your EO-1R closely for any signs of blackening?



I found my error....the 17670 used to test it was measuring at 3.8V at most AND I did the test in a daylighted room with lots of windows

I ran it at night...now my HO-E2Rs sitting on the shelf and the EO-E2R is in the E2D as primary EDC:huh:


----------



## chalshus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Surefire E1e.*

Is this light usable with CR2 batteries?


Why I want to use these batteries? Because I get them free.


----------



## socom1970 (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Surefire E1e.*

As long as you can get them to fit properly. Because they are smaller than a 123 cell, you will need to adapt it to the inner dimensions of the E1e to make proper contact. But yes, the CR2 will work. Both CR2's and 123 cells are 3v. nominal, 3.2v max (approx.) You will get less runtime as the CR2 has less mAh capacity than a 123. I don't know how much less, but I would think you could get maybe 75% runtime out of a CR2 compared to the 123. (very rough estimate) But if you get them for free anyway, runtime won't matter so much. Free lumens are always nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## chalshus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Surefire E1e.*

Thanks. I use The Fenix PD1 CE with CR2 now, but want to try a new light.


----------



## THE PUNISHER (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Surefire E1e.*

Both being a 3 volt should work,might blow the head might not.....


----------



## BargainMonkey (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Surefire E1e.*

Your best bet would be to find a CR2 Aleph body. I think the shoppe is out of them right now so you'll have to check the market place.


----------



## chuck4570 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Surefire E1e.*

I use a CR2 Aleph body on one of mine for my EDC and I love it, nice small package.

Chuck


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Surefire E1e.*

I was wondering the exact same thing! My friend just got a E1E and wanted to use a Aleph body. We didnt know if that would work or not.


----------



## DM51 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Surefire E1e.*

I'm going to merge this thread with a very recent one on the same subject and with the same title.


----------



## herbicide (Feb 28, 2008)

I got one about a week ago. (standard E1, gunmetal finish with teardrop head fluting, as upthread.)

_Now_ I see what the fuss is about.

It's running an LF HO-E1A (40 lumens) on rechargeables.
(I unthinkingly fed it one of AWs RCR123as...  )


----------

